

IOS Dev Weekly - nathanbarry
http://iosdevweekly.com/

======
nathanbarry
It is just starting out, but looks promising! Looking forward to the first
issue.

~~~
daveverwer
Thanks for posting this! Hopefully it will be a useful recap of the week.

